# Red, Black or Yellow top SR20DET????



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm lookin into buying a front clip for a conversion on my 95 240 but do I need a red, black or yellow??? Also, what are the differences between the three??? Any answers would be greatly helpful!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

yellow top?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, i heard there was such a thing as a yellow but it was REALLY rare! Oh well. It doesn't matter I'm just buying a new car and saying screw my 240.


----------

